# 3 months post RAI for graves...sleepy



## memap1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi. So I had RAI 3 months ago for my graves. I had terrible rare worrisome liver problems from the graves so I did not even try anti-thyroid medicine or surgery (posted in newbie about it long ago). Hyper is gone...took about 10 weeks....during which I lost more weight, got hot again and felt hyper again for a little while....that passed.
Now I am waiting for results on my labs drawn last Friday but due to holiday it is taking 10 days somehow. The nurse said the doctor should get back to me by Monday. 
Anyway, pretty sure I am hypo...I am cold all the time, my thoughts are running slow. I am different. It doesn't seem so bad...I feel very relaxed or like I don't really care. I mean I still care about everything but it does not seem quite so important to sweat the small stuff. 
My pulse is 60s. Used to be 70s back in the old days before graves. Am I imagining it? I am making a lot of spelling mistakes that are very odd. Like p for b. Which is a little strange. 
How much is it normal to sleep when you are hypo? I am sleepy by 4 or 6 pm most days...and I get up at 6am. So 10-12 hours? I usually can stay up til 9 if I take a few little naps...
How long will it take for the replacement hormone to work? Because I have an important work test in 6 months...can I be normal by then??? 
How do you ever know when your graves really started? Could I have had it on and off for years? Does anyone study this? 
not sure about where to post this. Normally I would pick which area was right carefully. Just making sure, I will be okay right, how long does it take to be dangerously hypothyroid...? I think 6 weeks ago my free t4 was still 0.9 (normal range was like .5-1.8) and my TSH was up from undetectable to 0.09 so it can't be that high in 6 weeks, right? I am not on any synthroid yet, just to be clear. Wow. I am not clear. 
sorry.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

memap1 said:


> Hi. So I had RAI 3 months ago for my graves. I had terrible rare worrisome liver problems from the graves so I did not even try anti-thyroid medicine or surgery (posted in newbie about it long ago). Hyper is gone...took about 10 weeks....during which I lost more weight, got hot again and felt hyper again for a little while....that passed.
> Now I am waiting for results on my labs drawn last Friday but due to holiday it is taking 10 days somehow. The nurse said the doctor should get back to me by Monday.
> Anyway, pretty sure I am hypo...I am cold all the time, my thoughts are running slow. I am different. It doesn't seem so bad...I feel very relaxed or like I don't really care. I mean I still care about everything but it does not seem quite so important to sweat the small stuff.
> My pulse is 60s. Used to be 70s back in the old days before graves. Am I imagining it? I am making a lot of spelling mistakes that are very odd. Like p for b. Which is a little strange.
> ...


Graves' is very insidious so yes, it could have been coming on for years. I know mind did exactly that.

Hope you get put on thyroxine replacement for it "sounds" like you have gone hypo.

Let us know about that.

Also, you can pretty much cure that narcolepsy by eliminating simple carbohydrates from your diet. Give it a try; you will be surprised.


----------



## memap1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi all or anyone who is reading this. My TSH finally came back....it is 89. The doctor was very surprised. I am supposed to start on 75mcg synthroid because he said it should be a lower dose than normal as my system will be ramped up and extra sensitive to the synthroid. Anyone been that high on the TSH (normal upper limit is around 5 I think) and how did it go when you started. I am taking half a pill anyway cause I think this doctor is steering me wrong...and I do not want to get any sicker than I already am. Will go see my GP on Friday and try to process all this. Hoping to sleep well tonight. I get so cold in my sleep that it wakes me up. I imagine it is like a lizard feels or something that is hibernating. But all in all just glad to finally know my lab. I feel so relaxed- too relaxed. It is a very weird feeling. Is there anyone who has posted? I don't know how to search for the proper topic or where this would be discussed on this site.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

What makes you think this doctor is steering you wrong? Half of a 75 mcg pill will not be enough to get your TSH down quickly. Since your doctor prescribed 75 mcg, I would go with that. My guess is that 75 is a lower dose than usual, especially when your TSH is as high as it is. The sooner you get your body used to the new medicine, the better off you'll be. If you continue with only half a pill, your TSH will likely continue to rise. If you are tolerating the half-pill well, you might want to go ahead and start taking the whole pill. My two cents.


----------



## memap1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Well I am about 5 doses in to 75mcg a day. I think I am feeling better already. Sleep is kind of haywire but that seemed to be going on before I started the synthroid- I think it is hypothyroid induced. I did feel wide awake the first night I took it and kind of temperature fluctuating. I followed up with my PCP and she is fine managing my RAI induced hypothyroidism. My endocrinologist is just too busy I think. I think a less busy office would have gotten around to my labs sooner or been more responsive to my frequent calls saying I am cold, I think I am hypo, can you please find the lab results!! Not going to use that lab anymore either. They sent me an email apologizing for the inconvenience!!
Apparently it will take 1-2 weeks of taking it to reach the proper level but I am going to go on believing I am getting a little better each day. My PCP asked if I wanted to take 50mcg and I said I would do whatever she thought...she said 75mcg as long as I tolerate it. Still a little scared it will ramp me up but can't be as bad as full blown GD, right? Would love to hear from anyone who has some prior personal experience. I am 5'6" and used to be 150 pounds. Was down to 135 when hyper, now I think I am 145...My mom is 5'4" 120 pounds and takes 75mcg so I figure 75mcg should not be too much for me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

memap1 said:


> Hi. So I had RAI 3 months ago for my graves. I had terrible rare worrisome liver problems from the graves so I did not even try anti-thyroid medicine or surgery (posted in newbie about it long ago). Hyper is gone...took about 10 weeks....during which I lost more weight, got hot again and felt hyper again for a little while....that passed.
> Now I am waiting for results on my labs drawn last Friday but due to holiday it is taking 10 days somehow. The nurse said the doctor should get back to me by Monday.
> Anyway, pretty sure I am hypo...I am cold all the time, my thoughts are running slow. I am different. It doesn't seem so bad...I feel very relaxed or like I don't really care. I mean I still care about everything but it does not seem quite so important to sweat the small stuff.
> My pulse is 60s. Used to be 70s back in the old days before graves. Am I imagining it? I am making a lot of spelling mistakes that are very odd. Like p for b. Which is a little strange.
> ...


Hope your doc gets with you today for Rx as you sure are hypo. Sleeping that much us normal under the circumstances.

When you start your med, you may notice subtle differences right away. Everyone is different.

You will have to let us know. Hope you get that Rx today!


----------

